# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  My new Ubuntu Linux Wallpaper

## Olozhika

Dear forum members, I have created a new wallpaper design based upon the Vista Ultimate wallpaper, I don't think this infringes any copyrights, but if it does please delete this thread.

Here it is:



Please let me know what you think.

----------


## tamoneya

looks pretty cool to me.  my only comment is that the left side doesnt have much going on and is totally black as far as i can tell.  Why dont you try to stretch the part on the right out a bit more so that it is more even

----------


## FALSEFLAG

I mostly like it but the skewing on the word Linux sortof conflicts w/ the static placement of the Ubuntu logo, maybe rotate Ubuntu logo slightly and add some motion trails to it.

----------


## americano70e10

That's nice... great job, can you make a blue one? Cause I got a blueish theme on my ubuntu, and your wallpaper would look great in it...

----------


## ShodanjoDM

Install Ubuntu font for the logo:



```
sudo aptitude install ttf-ubuntu-title
```

Personally, I prefer a version with slightly lighter black area (replaced with some deep dark brownish textures) without logo. But that's just me  :Smile:

----------


## kostkon

It's nice, but, indeed, you could use the Ubuntu font for the text.

----------


## Olozhika

Thank you, I will take on board all of the comments here and hopefully make a decent wallpaper. I am not professional artist by the way, this is just one of my hobbies.

BTW, I agree about the Ubuntu font, changing that is one of the first things I will do.

@ americano70e10, I can have a go at a blue one, do you want the logo in blue too?

----------


## americano70e10

> @ americano70e10, I can have a go at a blue one, do you want the logo in blue too?


If it is possible, I would much apreciate it...

----------


## Olozhika

Ok, I have taken on board the feedback and have come up with four wallpapers. two have logos and the other two dont.
Here they are:








@ tamoneya, I agree that there is not much going on on the left side, but that was sort of intentional, I thought I would create something different because the default wallpaper in ubuntu 7.10 already fills the screen.

Thanks,
Olozhika

----------


## smartboyathome

Try making the Ubuntu on the first one as big as the logo, and on the third one do the same and add a "k" because technically it is Kubuntu's logo.

----------


## lyceum

best brown wallpaper I have seen

----------


## Olozhika

> best brown wallpaper I have seen


Thanks!

----------


## Crafty Kisses

> Dear forum members, I have created a new wallpaper design based upon the Vista Ultimate wallpaper, I don't think this infringes any copyrights, but if it does please delete this thread.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know what you think.


Looks pretty sweet!  :Smile:

----------


## Olozhika

Just wanted to let you all know, I have only tested these at a resolution of 1280x1024, if possible let me know if they display well at other resolutions.

----------


## Pieboy337

I just tried it at 1440x900, looks pretty good, but kinda pixilated at this resolution. Great wallpaper though.

----------


## Olozhika

> I just tried it at 1440x900, looks pretty good, but kinda pixilated at this resolution. Great wallpaper though.


Well here you go, a widescreen edition  :Smile:

----------


## Google Spider

> Dear forum members, I have created a new wallpaper design based upon the Vista Ultimate wallpaper, I don't think this infringes any copyrights, but if it does please delete this thread.


I don't think Microsoft will start crying just because you modified their wallpaper. But I saved it to my computer to be on the safer side  :Wink:

----------


## Olozhika

> I don't think Microsoft will start crying just because you modified their wallpaper. But I saved it to my computer to be on the safer side


Yeah, I know, but I like to err on the safe side.

----------


## VraiChevalier

Very, very nice! Well done!

I've always liked Ubuntu's brown theme.=D>

----------


## americano70e10

That came out really nice...
Great job!!!!
Thanks for the blue one....

----------


## Pieboy337

Looks great with the widescreen version. My new background  :Smile:  Great job.

----------


## Crafty Kisses

The blue ones go really good with Slickness I just realized.

----------


## johnjust

I humbly request a 1680x1050 version so I can decorate my dual monitors.

Thanks!

----------


## Shazzner

You don't think you can make a 1024x600 for my netbook? Please  :Smile:

----------


## SphereCat1

This is really nice looking! I'm clicking the download button as soon as I finish typing this message.

Any chance you would like to help me theme a window manager I'm writing? No hurry, I've barely started, but if you're interested you can find the thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866390.  :Smile: 

SphereCat1

----------


## birlindo

great job thanks for this nice wall papers

----------


## Kevbert

Thanks Olozhika.  Maybe you should design a new one for Intrepid Ibex.

----------


## Crafty Kisses

Looks pretty solid, a little lighter would be nice though.

----------


## masoud77

Thanks a lot for the wallpapers. They look gr8. I am a fan of blue.

----------


## Guahos

wow, really pretty-looking, i like it :Razz:

----------


## blueamcat

Looks great! I'm using the plain blue at work on my M$ machine. hehe

----------


## lukjad

*Chews cigar*
Yous gots talent kid.

----------


## Mulenmar

> *Chews cigar*
> Yous gots talent kid.


Indeed.

Any chance you could make one for Xubuntu? Or maybe one in green, for those Fluxbuntu folk?

----------


## seancarlgrech

really nice work  :Smile: 

keep it up

----------


## SuperSonic4

> Olozhika


Any chance of having this one (the kubuntu one) in 1400x900 please?  :KDE Star:

----------


## Raut

its a awesome wallpaper , looks amazing on widescreen.

----------


## dale456654

I like these but it looks like you have scribbled something out under the Kubuntu logo...

----------


## steph18

Reminds me vista's blue wallpaper.. No offense

----------


## Olozhika

Sorry for the long delay but after I posted these wallpapers here I moved on and forgot about it. Many months later I come back and find all these positive comments. I wish to extend my thanks to all who have commented here and to all those that have used these images.

Now onto more important stuff, I have received numerous requests for this in different sizes, colors & targeted at other distributions. I can't guarantee that I can meet all of these but I will try...

1900x1200


1600x1200

----------


## shinew

thank you!

----------


## lmellen

Hey, great wallpaper!! 9.04"s suck. I found this googling, looks very nice! 
Thank You :Smile:  - Larry

----------


## Wiebelhaus

Here's mine , I like bright back grounds and transparency.

----------


## NJ0E

sx66gns,

could you please post your wallpaper here.  It looks AWESOME and clean.

Thanks

Joe

----------


## eju

thanks, all are fine, i use them in my bg

----------


## H.K.Murmu

Very fantastic.

----------


## Fzang

No necromancy please..

----------


## ratdude747

the plain blue one is cool... i use ubuntu (no k) but the blue contrasts the orange well. my monitor is 1280x1024... might resize for my netbook.

edit- netbook resize:

http://i47.tinypic.com/21lvkib.jpg

----------


## Priswell

Personally, I like it with most of the visual activity to the right. I keep whatever icons I have on the left so leaving that space uncluttered makes it easy to see them.

----------


## ETbluez

Here's mine ubuntu.jpg

----------

